# Main door fly screens



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can grt a "caravan style"flyscreen which will fit a motorhome(2008 Swift)main habitation door?thank You.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

We bought our habitation door fly screen in Germany,it splits in the middle to walk through, you cut it to length,it has weights on the bottom and it rolls up over the door when not in use,held up by velcro straps. We found it very handy in The Vandee. I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Just found the German catalogue and it's just called Moskito-Turvorhang.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*main door fly screen*

There is a German company by the name of Movera who market a proper mosquito door. I'm currently trying to organise a door for my Hymer S630, struggling with finding a door that fits the aperture! In addition to the Movera offering, a Dutch company called Horrex is the maker of the doors that fit KIP caravans. they're quite nice, but again not the right size for my Hymer.

Good hunting, remember me if you find anything!

Eribiste


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello. Fiamma do a flyscreen. I haven't seen one in the flesh as it were but it is shown in their brochure.


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

How about this one
http://www.campervanaccessories.co.....html?osCsid=2bf49dde8d2cfbddde471005311c76e1


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

monkton said:


> Hello. Fiamma do a flyscreen. I haven't seen one in the flesh as it were but it is shown in their brochure.


We have this Fiamma one and it sounds like it is the same as the German one mentioned above.

For casual use, in an area where the insect life is not that serious, it's OK but I would not take it to a midgey Scotland for example.

We have 2 solid door locks on the edge of the door and the screen is too stiff to mould round these so sticks out -and allows anything with determination to get through. If you are conscientious about arranging it carefully when you go in or out of the van then it does it's job but if you just walk in and out then insects can get round the edges and where the split in the middle does not quite fall neatly closed.

It's also a bit of a nuisance when rolled up as it is too close to the bottom of the control panel and has to be arranged so it does not foul the CO detector.

On our last 2 vans we had a properly made fly screen door that fitted inside the hab door and that was first rate. This type is impossible on the design of hab door we have now.

I think we'd be better off with a piece of plain mosquito netting cut to fit and with a chain in the bottom to stop it from blowing out.

G


----------



## sundazzler (Jan 4, 2007)

*flyscreen door*

I managed to buy a sliding cassette type flyscreen at the Lincoln show from Luton caravans accessories marquee. I fits just inside the entrance door.I had to modify it somewhat to make it fit but it works quite well. It consists of 4 aluminium profiles which are fitted to the sides and top and bottom inside the entrance. Cost about £80. It has Remis stamped on it.

Mike


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ovalball said:


> Does anyone know if you can grt a "caravan style"flyscreen which will fit a motorhome(2008 Swift)main habitation door?thank You.


Hi

Fiamma do one on our website £18, search Insect fly screen

Hope this helps

Peter


----------

